# How to improve my poor old eyes in Macro Photography



## surapon (Dec 13, 2013)

Dear Friends
10 years ago after I got my first DSLR , Canon 20 D, I went back to take many courses in Photography, at my local community college, In that time, I interest in Macro Photography, But my eyes are poor, and I have to use Eyeglass for Both Far sight and Near Sight ( Yes , same thing at my age 65 Years young , Now, too)
My teacher told me that, Go to buy 2.5 X Right angle Finder---The Cheap and Great/ Made in China one, Do not buy High cost From Canon $ 280 US Dollars----The 2.5 X Right angle help our eyes to get the sharpest photos in Manual Focus------The High cost like Canon is not help to get the sharper details any way.  Yes, I find Seagull brand name 2.5 X Right Angle Finder at my local store , at $ less than 55 US Dollars and buy that Babe.
Yes, I fell in love after I use the first time, For Macro Photos, I just remove my eyes glass, Adjust the Canon View finder, and Slip the Seagull Right angle Finder = Bing go.
Enjoy 
Your Friends, Surapon

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/product-accessories/eos-digital-slr-camera-accessories/eos-viewing-accessories/angle-finder-c?utm_source=google&utm_medium=Product_Search&utm_campaign=Google_Product_Feed&cm_mmc=GA-_-Cameras_Accessories-_-G_Canon_Product%20Listing%20Ads-_-7718


http://www.amazon.com/SEAGULL-1x-Viewfinder-Olympus-Fourthirds/dp/B007KYZQSU


----------



## surapon (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes, I fell in love after I use the first time, For Macro Photos, I just remove my eyes glass, Adjust the Canon View finder, and Slip the Seagull Right angle Finder = Bing go.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice Job. I had the Canon right angle finder and sold it because I found it difficult to use. I could adjust it to compensate for my poor vision, but as soon as I went to change some setting on the camera or lens, I had to gram my glasses.

That's why I'd like a articulating rear LCD, I can get 5X or even 10X on the rear LCD. 

I'm wondering about using the 70D in live view for macro shots. Has anyone tried to see if the live dual pixel autofocus works well with the 100L? My 7D always worked very well with the 100L, and the extra cropping gave the effect of higher magnification.

I snapped this handheld with the 7D and 100L using autofocus and a flash. I found him on my front storm door one morning.


----------



## surapon (Dec 13, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Nice Job. I had the Canon right angle finder and sold it because I found it difficult to use. I could adjust it to compensate for my poor vision, but as soon as I went to change some setting on the camera or lens, I had to gram my glasses.
> 
> That's why I'd like a articulating rear LCD, I can get 5X or even 10X on the rear LCD.
> 
> ...



Thanks you, (Sorry I miss the Word " Sir") dear Mt Spokane ( Ha, Ha, Ha, Sorry again , I miss the Word " MR.").
My only problems are , I have to adjust the Canon View Finder 2 time, Before I use Canon to shoot Macro, I must take off my Eyesglass and Adjust by turn the Knob, Put the Right angle finder in, And adjust at the right angle finder--------After, I finish my Macro work, , after remove the RAF, I must adjust view finder at Canon again with my eyesglass.
No, Live view is not good at 5X or above = Vibration are so bad with hand held shooting of the Flying Insect.
Yes, I do not use Right angle Finder, If I use Tripods---I just use Live View at LCD, as you use.
Thanks for your Beautiful Macro Picture too.
Have a great week end.
Surapon


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 13, 2013)

surapon said:


> Yes, I fell in love after I use the first time, For Macro Photos, I just remove my eyes glass, Adjust the Canon View finder, and Slip the Seagull Right angle Finder = Bing go.
> Enjoy
> Your Friends, Surapon



Daer Surapon, 

if I take a closer look at you picture "Q-4.jpg" I would say, everything is right, maybe even perfect. 
what else to say ... 

well done.

ps.: 
oh.. I really fell in love with those highlights of the dewdrops...


----------



## Arctic Photo (Dec 13, 2013)

DearMr Surapon, thank you for sharing. I have taken up macro this last year, although I am relatively young, 43, my vision is quite bad. I will definitely take a deeper look in to this. Have a great weekend!


----------



## surapon (Dec 13, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I fell in love after I use the first time, For Macro Photos, I just remove my eyes glass, Adjust the Canon View finder, and Slip the Seagull Right angle Finder = Bing go.
> ...



Thanks you very much, Dear Maximilian.
This Red Flower = 3/8 Inch wide/ less than 1 CM wide---Very Tiny Beautiful flowers
You make my days.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 13, 2013)

Arctic Photo said:


> DearMr Surapon, thank you for sharing. I have taken up macro this last year, although I am relatively young, 43, my vision is quite bad. I will definitely take a deeper look in to this. Have a great weekend!



Yes, Dear Arctic.
You will love them, Cheap and Great, Plus have many adapter for most of Cameras in the market----Worth every Penny of the money that we spend.
Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## Menace (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello Mr Surapon Sir, these are lovely images - thanks for sharing. 

Here is a photo of my wedding ring 

5D III, EF100 f2.8, focus stacked


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 14, 2013)

surapon said:


> My teacher told me that, Go to buy 2.5 X Right angle Finder---The Cheap and Great/ Made in China one, Do not buy High cost From Canon $ 280 US Dollars----The 2.5 X Right angle help our eyes to get the sharpest photos in Manual Focus------The High cost like Canon is not help to get the sharper details any way.



Thanks for the budget vf link, I might purchase one after all since my new 6d doesn't have a swivel screen like the 60d.

Hint: If the camera is on tripod, it's far easiest to manual focus with Magic Lantern and its "Focus Peaking" feature which shows you *exactly* what area is in focus by marking it with blinking dots. I know Magic Lantern is a bit of a hassle to install for newbies, but I don't know how I could do w/o Focus Peaking for macro, the other precise options (vf lupe, live view zoom) are much more of a hassle or less precise.

Plus Magic Lantern has "Focus Stacking" which is the only way to get a deeper depth of field without loss of sharpness due to diffraction and still retaining a nice bokeh.


----------



## zim (Dec 14, 2013)

Love the rich colours and tasteful highlights on those flower pictures.

How's the board of commissioner s enjoying their new prison extension?


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice pictures 



Does something similar that tilts towards/away from the viewfinder exist? Even a 45* angle would be nice compared to the 90* angle.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 14, 2013)

It is sad that when we're able to enjoy life with a little better toys, our senses are degraded.
We're able to get full frame cameras with red ring lenses, then we can't see the view finder well. I suffer from this syndrome. AF helps, though not always perfect. CamRanger with a large screen iPAD really helps with macro. Or, "Wing it, I say".
-r
PS: To all who posted photos, they are extraordinary! Really beautiful photos.


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 14, 2013)

Menace said:


> Hello Mr Surapon Sir, these are lovely images - thanks for sharing.
> 
> Here is a photo of my wedding ring
> 
> 5D III, EF100 f2.8, focus stacked



What is the inscription?


----------



## surapon (Dec 14, 2013)

Menace said:


> Hello Mr Surapon Sir, these are lovely images - thanks for sharing.
> 
> Here is a photo of my wedding ring
> 
> 5D III, EF100 f2.8, focus stacked



Thanksssss, Dear my friend Menace.
Wow, Beautiful Ring's Photos from the PRO, Who know how to control Light and Background.
Thanks, Have a great weekend
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 14, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > My teacher told me that, Go to buy 2.5 X Right angle Finder---The Cheap and Great/ Made in China one, Do not buy High cost From Canon $ 280 US Dollars----The 2.5 X Right angle help our eyes to get the sharpest photos in Manual Focus------The High cost like Canon is not help to get the sharper details any way.
> ...



Thanksss, For great Recommendation to Magic Lantern, Dear Marsu42. Yes, I love this Cheap Seagull 2.5X Viewfinder add on, Cheap and work for me past 10 years.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 14, 2013)

zim said:


> Love the rich colours and tasteful highlights on those flower pictures.
> 
> How's the board of commissioner s enjoying their new prison extension?




Thanksssss, Dear Friend Zim.
Thanks for your Good Words----WOW, How can you know " How's the board of commissioner s enjoying their new prison extension? " ???-----Thanks, The Big Man in the State, Superior Judge Robert Hobgood in that meeting too, And He help me my Presentation---And All the Commissioners have no choice----Ha, Ha, Ha/.
Where do you live, Dear Zim----One day you and me can go to take the Photos to gather---I might get the Photography Job, for Franklin County Tourism Dept. for shoot all the historical buildings in the county= Yes, I work on Franklin County Courthouse Renovation/ Restoration now too.
Have a great weekend.
Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 14, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> Nice pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Does something similar that tilts towards/away from the viewfinder exist? Even a 45* angle would be nice compared to the 90* angle.



Thankssss, Dear danski0224

Well, They can design and make it too " Does something similar that tilts towards/away from the viewfinder exist? Even a 45* angle would be nice compared to the 90* angle. "----But , they must add 2 more Mirror plates in side this small equipment + 2 more Hinges/ Connectors, and have a easy chance to break at the 2 connection too.
Great Thinking, dear Danski0224.
Thanks
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 14, 2013)

lion rock said:


> It is sad that when we're able to enjoy life with a little better toys, our senses are degraded.
> We're able to get full frame cameras with red ring lenses, then we can't see the view finder well. I suffer from this syndrome. AF helps, though not always perfect. CamRanger with a large screen iPAD really helps with macro. Or, "Wing it, I say".
> -r
> PS: To all who posted photos, they are extraordinary! Really beautiful photos.



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear my friend lion rock--------Wiseman said " When we were young, 95% of us do not have money, and have to buy the Cheapo Products---Yes, When we get Old, and Have a lot of money--But Our Part of our body already Old and Useless to repair---Yes, We can buy top of the Lines Products, But can not use up to 50% of their ability. Yes, Similar problem in my dear Mother's Country in Thailand too, All Poor/ Handsome Young man but have no money get only the not good looking Girl, But The Super rich man/ Old man, Who have the Big Dream will find the Most beautiful Ladies= 3-8 young Beautiful Ladies as many small wifes ( the Big Wife is the First Wife that He married), BUT, His Body part is so old, and Can use only 10% of it's function, Must need Viagra----Ha, Ha, Ha-----All of 3-8 Beautiful Girl will enjoy his money, and in the part time job, Get that Young and Handsome Man, But Poor = Us him as the love partner, Plus free Gift " STD, HIV" back to the richman as BONUS too.
Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## Menace (Dec 14, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Mr Surapon Sir, these are lovely images - thanks for sharing.
> ...



Its from Lord of the Rings books: "One Ring to rule them all, One ring to find them; One ring to bring them all
and in the darkness bind them."

Cheers


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 14, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> Nice pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Does something similar that tilts towards/away from the viewfinder exist? Even a 45* angle would be nice compared to the 90* angle.


 
I agree with that, my Hasselblad had a 45 degree viewfinder adapter which was just right. As far as tilting, the better ones use a prism which makes tilting impossible, you get just one angle.


----------



## zim (Dec 15, 2013)

surapon said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Love the rich colours and tasteful highlights on those flower pictures.
> ...



Scotland, surapon we have one or two nice views! I think you would enjoy your photography here ;D

All the best


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

zim said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...



Wow, Dear Friend Zim., You are from Scotland, The Land of the Brave, and the Land of Best Sweaters in the world. Yes, I have a great 7 day vacation in Scotland in 1995, And See most of the Great Part/ Great Area of your beautiful country, including the Monument of Sir Williams Wallace. Yesd, I love Haggis, Arbroath Smokies(??)/ Smoked Haddock= Super Yummy + Scottist shortbread---Wow, Wow, Wow.
I will be back to seeyour beautiful country very soon.
Have a great Work week , Next week.
Surapon
Yes, I brough 6-7 Sweaters ( PRINGLE Lambswool sweaters--in the attached photo) and Vests for me, And I still use , to day.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Dec 15, 2013)

surapon said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


Dear Surapon,

You should also comr to Sweden one day. There are many thai people here and the country is very beautiful.


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

Arctic Photo said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...



Yes, Yes, Yes, Dear Arctic .
Sweden / the beautiful country is in my bucket lists, after I retire from the main Professional ( Architect) with in 2 years, And Change to be a poor Photographer to traveling around the world. Yes, One of my Friend in Facebook is in Sweden too, She Own and operate Thai Restaurant.
Nice to talk to you, Have a great work week ahead.
Surapon


----------

